# soap oil options



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

Either buying or building a still is your best bet at getting to the oils. There's tons of information and plans for building them on the net.

Using flower petals is pretty common as well as other plant parts. Pay attention to the size and amount of them though because they also add abrasion. Very small particles in soap can have a very scratchy result. Seems like most men prefer a scratchy soap where the women typically don't care as much for it. But it certainly isn't a hard and fast rule.


----------



## Brandy (Dec 3, 2005)

Some of the recipes I've seen mention leaving the plants, lavender, rosemary, etc., steeping in the olive oil for 2 weeks or so, pouring off the plants and adding another round of plant material. You would just have to see if the result is worth the time involved. Somewhere there's posted how much plant material is used to create an oz. of essential oil. I can't remember the exact amount but it was large. Good luck.


----------



## beaglady (Jun 15, 2004)

You can use your own plants, but the fragrance won't carry into the finished soap. Whether you make a tea from the plants, or grind them up, the lye seems to 'eat' the fragrance. Using them is mostly for label appeal.

Diane W


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

Also be sure to read up on which oils work best. Some can cause photosensitivity


----------

